# Family Posing Guides



## JonA_CT (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm not really an aspiring professional, but this seemed like the best place to pose the questions.

Over the last couple weeks, I've posted a bunch of photos of my family on social media, and some of my friends have asked if I'd be willing to do family photos for holiday cards and the like. I figure it's a mutually beneficial relationship. I could use the practice, and they'll get some photos that will be nicer than the cell phone pics they would take instead.

I'll plan on taking the shots outside if at all possible, with my D600 and either my 85mm lens or 80-200mm lens, 2 to 3 speed lights with 43" silver reflecting umbrellas, and a BAR (big-ass reflector...whatever the largest piece of foam core from HD I can fit in my car probably, haha).

Are there good resources for posing? I have some ideas and I've been looking through Pinterest, but that's the part that I'm nervous about. I'm pretty comfortable with using my speed lights and getting a good enough exposure (even if it takes a couple tries, but hey...that's why I'm practicing), but I'm worried not having awkward poses.

Is there a good resource to use for my research? I'd be willing to pay for the right thing, but I'm not sure what that thing might be. (Want a laugh? This was on the first page of my google search A Beginner's Guide to Family Portrait Photography ). Ideally, I'd be able to create a stenopad or something easily portable as a cheat sheet with it. 

If it comes down to me just looking at a bunch of people's work and taking some notes, so be it. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## KmH (Nov 7, 2017)

There are boatloads.
Below this one - The Design Aglow Posing Guide for Family Portrait Photography: 100 Modern Ideas for Photographing Newborns, Babies, Children, and Families - are a bunch more under the heading: Customers who bought this item also bought.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 7, 2017)

Check out YouTube.  There should be a boatload of Sue Bryce videos among others.


----------



## Designer (Nov 7, 2017)

JonA_CT said:


> Are there good resources for posing?


You mean like books?  If you can't make up your mind on which book to buy, borrow some from your public library.  

There are helpful learning sites on the internet as well.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Nov 7, 2017)

Uh oh. lol I'd keep in mind that people's expectations can change when it's their kids instead of other people's (which is natural I think, we're going to have a different level of concern for our own friends and families than people we don't know). Sure, everybody likes everything on social media but I don't know if that gives a good idea of how much they really like something.

You have kids and work with kids so that should be an advantage. I think the tricky part would be needing to know the equipment like the back of your hand and being set up and ready so you can work quickly and efficiently. Especially the younger the kids, but it depends on personality and activity level, etc. as to how long they're going to stay put while somebody with a camera putzes around with equipment. 

I imagine if it involves newborns you'll know enough to pretty much ignore all the newborn photography sites and videos (too much inappropriate positioning - seems like common sense went out the window with some of it).

I seriously would try to look up well known portrait photographers to get ideas; seems like what's on Flickr and Pinterest and everywhere is mostly amateur so it's less likely there will be good professional quality examples.


----------

